# Ferrari EV Build



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

That's beautiful!
...& the attention to detail is "off the charts" 

I guarantee, this is not his "first rodeo" 
...but, where is the "little guy" going to sit?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Your next project, F.A., being pipey and all? 🤓


----------

